# Ufergestaltung Pflanzbereich



## Fabia (31. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich möchte demnächst meinen Teich erweitern. 
Zur Zeit habe ich einzelne Pflanzenecken.
 
Zwischen den Ecken ist die Folie zu sehen. 
Im oberen Bildbereich ist ein flacher Teil mit einem kleinen Wall abgegrenzt.
Der umlaufende Flachbereich ist ca. 50 cm breit und 20 cm tief.


Am neuen Teil kann man es besser erkennen.
  

Nun meine Frage zum Verbergen der Folie im flachen Bereich.
Wird der Bodengrund ( Sand/Kies ) so eingebracht, dass es zu Mitte hin abfällt oder kann auch mit Pflanzkörben ein Wall auf der Folie errichtet werden?
  
Auf diesem Foto habe ich das dargestellt. 
Davon verspreche ich mir, das eine ausreichende Substratschicht vorhanden ist und die Fische die Pflanzen nicht erreichen können.

Andere Ideen und Vorschläge sind gerne gesehen, denn es sind noch Änderungen möglich. 

Gruß Armin


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufergestaltung Pflanzbereich*

Hallo Armin,

ich weiß nicht, wie weit Du jetzt mit der Erweiterung schon bist, aber ein bewachsener Bodenfilter würde Dir bezüglich Wasserqualität sicher mehr bringen als die Aufstockung der Flachwasserzone.
Zumal diese ja nicht direkt durchströmt wird, oder?

Falls Du nur wegen der Optik umbaust, sieht das natürlich wieder anders aus. Ich hatte bei mir damals Steine als Abgrenzung zur Tiefzone ausgelegt. War leider nicht so vorteilhaft. Erstens bleiben da Lücken, zwischen denen dann trotzdem Substrat verschwindet und zweitens erwärmen diese Steine das Wasser in den flachen Zonen noch schneller. 
Daher ist Deine Idee sicher nicht die schlechteste. Allerdings würde ich das Substrat nicht zu dick auftragen, wenn da keine Fische rankommen. Das gibt sonst nette Gammelecken. :?


----------



## Fabia (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufergestaltung Pflanzbereich*

Hallo Annett
Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

Eine Art Bodenfilter mit __ Schilf, __ Iris und Wasserschwaden habe ich mir bereits angelegt. 
Die umlaufende Pflanzzone soll die Randbepflanzung werden. 

Kann oder sollte die Pflanzzone verkleinert werden zugunsten des Tiefbereiches?
Die Pflanzkörbe sollen mit Ufermatte/Kunstrasen verkleidet werden.
Wie viel Substrat ist ausreichend, die Körbe sind ca. 15 cm hoch?

Die Abtrennung sollte den ganzen Teich umfassen, damit der Bursche
 
nicht mehr an die Fische kommt.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufergestaltung Pflanzbereich*

Hallo Armin,



> Kann oder sollte die Pflanzzone verkleinert werden zugunsten des Tiefbereiches?


bei 8000Liter und Koi kann man diese Frage eigentlich nur mit JA beantworten. 

Meine Katzen sind sogar auf dem Steinen im Teich gelaufen, die flach vom Wasser überstaut waren.  
Kann man nur hoffen, dass er/sie nicht lernt, auf dem Korbrand zu balancieren. 

15cm Substrat ist sicher etwas viel... ich denke die Hälfte wäre ok.
Ufermatten etc zum Verkleiden ist eine klasse Idee - evtl. packst Du in die Körbchen noch ein paar Ranken __ Pfennigkraut dazu. Dann sind sie bald vollständig verschwunden, was aber wieder die Katze ermutigen könnte..........  

Hast Du die Möglichkeit, den Teichrand ganz außen so hoch zu setzen, dass die Pfoten zu kurz sind und er/sie nur noch direkt ins Wasser springen könnte? (Was Katzen nur sehr ungern tun...)


----------



## Fabia (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufergestaltung Pflanzbereich*

Hallo Annett

Danke für deine Antwort und Anregungen.

Dann werde ich den Uferbereich etwas verkleinern, um mehr Inhalt zu bekommen. 
Der " Anbau " bringt etwa 3000 Liter mehr.

Reicht eine Substratstärke von max. 10cm auch für __ Rohrkolben aus. 
Ich beabsichtige, den großen Rohrkolben anzupflanzen. Darunter soll als Folienschutz eine Kunststoffplatte gelegt werden. Oder ist das zu übertrieben, reicht auch eine doppelte Folie ( 1mm stark ) aus?

Eine Randerhöhung wollte ich nicht machen, da ich extra einen gut begehbaren Rand haben möchte. 

Gruß Armin


----------



## Annett (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufergestaltung Pflanzbereich*

Hallo Armin,

vor dem großen __ Rohrkolben wird fast genauso stark gewarnt, wie vor __ Schilfrohr (<-klick mal an).
Bilder einer zerstörten Folie durch den großen Rohrkolben habe ich aber noch nicht gesehen...

Egal, wie Du baust - Du wirst mehrfach im Jahr kontrollieren müssen, ob alles noch ok ist und ggf. den Rohrkolben wieder einkürzen/einsperren müssen. 
Warum steigst Du nicht auf kleinere Arten um? Oder auf __ Iris? Ist es nur wegen der Optik? 
Vielleicht hat da Werner auch noch einen Tip für Dich.

Ansonsten sehe ich eher ein Vlies mit einer nicht all zu dünnen Schicht Trasszementmörtel als haltbarere = unverrutschbare Lösung an.


----------



## Fabia (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufergestaltung Pflanzbereich*

Hallo Annett 

Ich habe schon einige Beiträge hier im Forum gelesen und die Bilder gesehen, was __ Schilf mit Folie veranstaltet. 
Deshalb ist das Schilf bei mir in Pflanzkörben in Maurerkübel eingesetzt, das wiederum in einem Graben mit Folie steht. 
Die Körbe sind nur mit einer dünnen Schicht Kies überdeckt. 
Ich hoffe, das ich dann die Wurzeln sehe, bevor sie durch die angrenzende Folie wachsen. 
Dazu habe ich noch eine Frage, wann beginnt die Vegetationszeit des Schilf, viele Pflanzen haben schon ausgetrieben, nur das Schilf nicht. 

Wie ich bei Werner gelesen habe, scheint nur der große Rohrkoben Probleme an der Folie zu machen. Dann verzichte ich besser auf ihn und nehme die kleineren Arten. 
__ Iris habe ich bereits jede Menge im Teich, die werde ich auch weiterhin pflanzen. 

Die Optik der Bepflanzung spielt schon eine Rolle, es soll aber auch die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen, um die Algen im Schach zu halten.

Gruß Armin


----------

